# OOPS!!! Dang utility knife!



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I got a letter from my son and I grabbed the folding utility knife to trim the end of the envelope to open it. The nerve damage in my arms kicked in and I dropped the dang thing, and it stuck in my leg just above the ankle. It did a 180 degree spin and fell to the floor. The shop floor looked like I was butchering cattle in there. I grabbed the paper towels and put pressure on it and finally go the bleeding to stop. Dug out the first aid kit and the butterfly bandages. The cut was 1 1/2 inches long and as deep as the blade sticks out and right in the middle of an old gangrene scar.

While I was looking for a 4in gauze square to cover it up, Momma shows up and , "Oh, you're diabetic and you have to go to the ER." Yeah right! After everything is over but the shouting. lol

That was two days ago and I just removed the bandage to check on the results of my non-trip to the ER. It is doing fine and healing nicely with no sign of infection.










I just changed over from HF razor blades because the steel is junk and will not keep an edge, to Stanley blades. I'm probably lucky because the cut was very clean and straight, which makes things heal much better than a ragged mess.

I have nerve damage from two separated shoulders and I often drop my glass or cup when I'm drinking coffee or water. I just can't tell how firmly I am grasping things. Hopefully Momma won't take all my sharp toys away from me. lol

We never know what our age and injuries are going to cause us to do, so be careful and try to remember your limitations. And use scissors to open the mail.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Utility knives don't hurt people.

People hurt people ;-)

Geez, Rand. Be CAREFUL out there, and-forgetting the diabetes, for a moment-heal quickly !!!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Where's Nancy Pelosi when you need her? We're going to ban all sharp instruments in everyone's shop, Right Nancy?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

The only legal thing left in MY shop … would be me ;-)


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes, use scissors to open the mail. *But don't run with them!* Glad you are healing quickly, Rand.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

One of my worst shop injuries to date was from a stupid utility knife. Those things know we don't respect them.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Glad it wasn't too serious. Hope you heal up nicely.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

It's nerf tools for you buddy. No more cutting. From now on you'll have to sand wood in-to. 
Heal up quick my friend


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

you will have to add this the the most dangerous tool thread roflmao

seriously though when was your last tetanus shot if more than 5 years ago you need to go to the Dr not the er. get one no bs my friend and your leg doesn't look too good mama was right you should have seen an MD for this cut it could cause you to get cellulitis, so do watch it close for the next few weeks, call your md tell him about the cut and he should put you on kflex for 10 days or so Lance Granum RN CLNC


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Naw… I think we should put a BAN on all Utility knives… We should get the EPA and State of California Safety commissions into the discussion ASAP!

Then, we would be much SAFER than before! YES?!

Why stop there… this should go all the way to Obama!

*Hey, just in Fun… Please forget EVERYTHING I just said… OK?*

Sorry you hurt your leg, Rand… Wicked accident!

The other day, 3-4 days ago, I had a 7" metal grinder blade in my New 4.5" Bosch Slim Angle Grinder (without the guard on it..). I was trimming (grinding) some ceramic tile to fit a Trivet I was making… the pieces needed just a very small bit more to get them to fit…

*In HASTE* to make the FINAL trimming, just after I turned it on and went to grab it with my right hand, the blade just touched the tip of my thumb… It hurt… started to bleed a little… sucked it up… and continued to get the LAST TRIM done…(The Job had to get finished! LOL) *THEN,* headed for the bathroom holding my thumb to stop the bleeding… Washed it out real good… there was actually some ground tile bits in the cut… got it cleaned out… didn't look too bad… about 1/2" long and about 1/8+" wide at one end… tapering to about 1/16" ... really bleeding… Managed to get the Methiolate & band aids … but needed help to get band aids applied… wife helped… after a day, changed the bandage… didn't look like it wanted to come together (it wasn't CUT, it was GROUND away)... Called the Dr. to see if I could get 2-3 stitches to hold it together… He was leaving in about 1/2 hr. (Fri.=1/2 day)... nurse told me I had to go to an Urgent Care center, etc. etc. etc. I told her… "I don't want to go through all that trouble… I could be at the Dr's. office in 5 min's. & 3 stitches would only take less than 5 min…" she said "NO..". I said "Well, I'm going to do it the Old Fashioned way I guess."...

*They DO NOT MAKE DOCTORS THE WAY THEY USED TO!*

Put a new band aid on it with all the tension I could get to pull the cut closed… after 2 days (today) the band aids wanted to come off… I was afraid of what I was going to see… wasn't bad at all… no pain… wound was almost closed … about 1/32" to go… Going to leave it open now… and just be careful in NOT using it.

*Moral of story… No matter how fast you want to go, SLOW DOWN and be safe… and handle things properly.*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I use a sharp pocket knife to open mail… when done, fold it against my leg, & put into my pocket.


----------



## woodjunkie (Feb 4, 2011)

Hope it was good news from your son. He wasnt asking to borrow your utility knife was he?


> ?


?


> ?


???


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Rand, Good you are recovering and watch-out next time! Another shout from the otherside of the world. LOL. Gripping is really very important and your condition can be improved by using non-slip handles. In my high school days, I was a baseball pitcher, I put band-aid strips into my fingertips to provide good grip to the ball. It works specially on rainy days.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

We just can't leave you for a minute can we. Glad you got it under control. I've ordered a Knife-Stop for you. It has flesh detecting technology in it. And in such a small package too. But it adds $500 to the cost of the $4 knife. I told them to bill YOU. Take care, have fun, and be safe(in that order).


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

gee and i was talking with you 
on the phone that day

must have been your old habits
fighting the new things 
i was teaching you

you are stubborn sometimes

get well
our lessons aren't over yet

momma still needs all that stuff done


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Rand,
Tell your son about email so you won't have to open his letters.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

Glad that ultimately you are ok.

The problem with diabetics and healing is not necessarily from acute injuries. It's from the diabetic who isn't aware of the injury and thus doesn't adequately care for the wound immediately. The healing process can be delayed in a diabetic and an unclean wound is therefore double trouble so to speak. Throw in neuropathy to boot (no pun intended) and the cycle gets worse. The good news is you were rapidly aware of the injury versus a little sore on the ankle that one my not realize for days or even weeks.

Joe, you are correct. Not made like used to be. It is very common that a family doc can't do suture, much less in their office.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

my knives usually have a rusted blade with a broken tip. Infection runs rampant. Good that you are doing well. Keep an eye on that….or better yet let the wife keep an eye on it. She will tell the truth when the doc asks those questions.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

"*I just changed over* from HF razor blades because the steel is junk and will not keep an edge, *to Stanley blades.* I'm probably lucky because the cut was very clean and straight, which makes things heal much better than a ragged mess."

Boy! I am sure that Stanley appreciates such glowing support for their razor blade products. That ought to increase sales for sure.

*;-)* LOL!

Heal well and make some dust…


----------



## bubbyboy (Jan 10, 2011)

Hell Roger, Rand would try and open the email with a hammer and chisel and then imagine how bad he would be hurt. LOL


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Glad you are okay


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

First,buy titanium blades they are worth the extra money.
second, being diabetic myself I can assure you it won't heal quickly(of course you know that)
third, we all do dumb things but try and be a little more careful, good experienced woodworkers are becoming a rare commodity.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

@thedude50, I've been through the cellulitis thing and the antibiotics until I now have MRSA. I found a natural remedy that, so far, has given me a permanent solution. I fought the cellulitis from 1978 until 2005. I haven't had a recurrence up until now.

If anyone is fighting cellulitis, this formula for a pollutes was my answer: 3 parts plantain, 3 parts comfrey, 1 part marshmallow root, 1 part lobela, grind the above in a coffee grinder to a powder. Mix this in a 50/50 mixture of raw honey and wheat germ oil. This should have a consistency of peanut butter. Apply 1/4 inch thick, cover with gauze and saran wrap. Leave the pollutes in place for a minimum of 72 hours. All pain and swelling will be gone in 8-12 hours, but do not remove until the third day is complete.

This is much better than all the IV antibiotics, especially the straight penicillin drip. You feel the fire in the vein with every drop. And it did not work. lol

Everyone should have butterfly band aids in the first aid kits. Pinch the cut together and clean with alcohol swabs and apply the butterfly. The sooner you pull things back together the better.

I also drink several glasses of colloidal silver water and never have any problems with infection, or tetanus. The silver is a natural virus, fungus and bacteria killer on contact and the added benefit of the silver promotes the healing process. Nothing can mutate around the silver because it attaches itself to the cell wall and kills the one cell organism and there is nothing to mutate. The silver has been in use since before the Egyptian world power. The reason we don't hear about it is because the pharmaceutical companies have kept is quiet to promote their drugs and their horrible side effects.

If you buy the colloidal silver water in a health food store, you get 2 oz. for $40.00. I make my own for about $.10 a gallon. If you want to make your own send me a PM.

Everyone be careful and stay safe and have unbounded fun in your shop. Rand


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Rand,

Very interesting!

May I ask… "What is cellulitis?" ?
Sounds like you have a very good remedy.

Also, about that Silver water… PM will be sent… (Silver has dropped recently… BUT will rebound pretty soon…)

COOL information!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Colloidal is extremely fine but still the metal in suspension. Mineral water (with ionized silver and copper) has the silver and copper as an actual part of the water molecules.

@Rand and Joe, Here's a bit of info on silver you might enjoy reading (even though it is from one of my peripheral sites).

http://bionicpools.com/HistoryLessons.html


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

for those that don't know cellulitis is an infection in the cell level of tissue it. reduces blood flow and can cause you to need an amputation of the limb usually the lower extremity and very often in diabetics. i am all in favor of home remedies but since you have MRSA you do need a coarse of keflex. Make sure to see your own MD and see what he thinks of this wound. 
i am just doing my job here, having mrsa is a lifetime infection it is not good and was not caused by the antibiotics you were given. It is in hospitals though and is what we used to call a staff infection, this strain of staff is resistant to methacillian. This was the front line drug in staff infections due to it evolving it is no longer killed by that antibiotic. Please see your MD, the risk here is that the mrsa which grows slow will be under the new scar it likes low o2 places and will thrive there long after the wound is closed .I have been a nurse for 20 years please trust me on this let your MD decide if you need the ABX.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

^ I don't trust these things. That why I use a pocket knife. 

Look at the bright side. At least you weren't opening the envelope with this. )










10" carbon steel blade. 15" bowie knife.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I had no idea that Silver was so valuable Medically!

I thought it was only good for Photography and Precious Metals… ! LOL


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

Self retracting safety utility knives are available. Major retailers are starting to ban all non safety knives. Only a matter of time until they start showing up on job sites. They can be both a blessing and a curse. I find them handy when I'm only occasionally using them and slipping it in my pocket between uses. Just waiting for the time it jams without me noticing….


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

@thedude50, Thank you for your concern. I agree with you entirely. Unfortunately, Cipro and Keflex do not do me any good. The last time they treated me, I spent 9 days in in Harbor General/UCLA in Torrance, Ca. I had 6 IV's going and when I left there, I still could not stand to put my foot on the floor. I was not diabetic at the time and still there was a discussion of amputation at the knee. 
This is when I went to alternative medicine for relief. I used to get cellulitis regularly like clock work every year. I have been free of it now for over 5 years and not a hint of it at any time.
I became a diabetic on May 29, 2005 at 10:38 am. I messed up my pancreas and kidneys and broke all the ribs on the left side multiple times when I rolled the car 5 times. Then to put the icing on the cake 6 weeks later I was rear ended by a drunk with no license or insurance. I was at a dead stop and he rear ended me at about 75mph.

I have been treating the kidneys with herbs to strengthen them and my specialist says they are doing fine. I'm still looking for the right herb for the pancreas. Now if I had an herb for this jacked back, I would be in bed instead of aggravating you on LJ's. lol


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

Dang! I'm so sorry to hear about your injury. I'm glad that it seems to be healing nicely.

I know silver has anti microbial properties, but I never thought about drinking it. I'll have to do some research. Copper is also anti microbial so I'll have to see how they compare.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Sarit!! How you guy? .9999 pure is what every one tries to sell you and a ridiculous price. I use the .999 and it works just fine. It is supposed to have a touch of copper that the .9999 does not have. I was told the copper would help keep the color in my hair, but I think they lied as I am getting almost white. lol

Zinc is as well. I can tell you from experience that drinking the silver water just makes you feel extremely good about yourself. About 20 some years ago I laid down on the couch and did not care if I ever got up. This is not me. I went to the VA in Long Beach and they did nothing to help, so I stumbled on colloidal silver water. I bought the little generator and before you could say Jack Sprat, I was off and gone and I have never looked back.

An interesting thing about that time, I read and article that a lot of doctors felt that a lot of the depression was caused by a viral infection of the nervous system. If that is the case, them the silver killed what ever was wrong with me.

Another experience I had with it. My first two sons are fighters. Will not back down no matter what. The oldest was in a fight with several guys and they ran over him with a Mustang 5.0. He received a major brain injury. Over the years when I would get him up to give him a shower, it was always a battle with me getting the crap punched out of me.

One day right after I hired my present wife to care for him, I just absently mindedly thought of trying some silver water as he was coming down with a cold. I gave him a big glass through his feeding tube and I'll be damned if he did not become the sweetest kid. No more fighting, not more biting, head butting, kicking etc.

And he is the same sweet kid 20 years later. I have no idea what it did, but I am glad it did it. It sure took the fight out of him.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Rand, your awesome experience with silver water and natural healing methods with herbs, etc. makes it impossible for anyone to doubt that that Natural way without the FDA DRUGS, etc. is the BEST way to go.

If only our FDA and AMA medical field (Administration end) would have the balls to see things through Open eyes and support and allow ALL methods of treatments regardless of the harm done to the Drug Companies, etc., etc., etc.!

Thank you for your Testimony!

Thank you for being here!


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

All I can add is another "ouch"! Heal quickly.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

@pariswoodworking…I was just issued a USMC Kabar! Guess what I can do with that! I'll update you when I drop it. lol

Momma is insisting on either chain mail, Kevlar, or the bottom half of a suit of armor. I'm leaning toward the armor. lol


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

So I did some research on colloidal silver and its pretty interesting stuff. It seems like the best version should contain silver in the ionic state which can be produced using electrolysis and guess what I'm working on?... Yup electrolysis for rust removal. The only drawback I can see w/ silver is that it can make your skin turn blue, but I think that only affects those who consume gallons of this stuff every day for years.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

*Momma is insisting on either chain mail, Kevlar, or the bottom half of a suit of armor. I'm leaning toward the armor. lol*

Go with the kevlar, it's lighter. lol


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

rand i hope you don't get cellulitis but if you do i did my part to encourage you to get medical attention.
good luck my friend.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

@sarit, I have consumed 100's of gallons of the water and I do not have the zombie look. I keep the water in a dark brown bottle to prevent UV light from reaching it and I keep the bottles under the cabinet in the dark. The zombie chic is caused when the silver is exposed to UV light and it oxidizes. Without the oxidization there is no zombie chic look. 
And I use electrolysis to make mine. 30 volts DC is the optimum voltage, but anything from 27 to 33 will do the trick.

@parisww, But Kevlar makes me sweat profusely. lol

@thedude50, I hear you and I truly appreciate your concern. I have a doctor appointment coming up very shortly and I will have him check me out as well as my podiatrist.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

that isn´t nice of you to spoil the weekend with such a hororshow 
you better buy ….( not making it yourself becourse you have to use sandpaper ) a wooden paperknife 
for the letters …... lol

heal fast my freind 
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Ouch!!!
Glad you are fine.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow, I'm glad it wasn't worse. Sometimes the simplest things can jump up and bite you. I'm glad you knew how to handle it and that it's healing ok.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I took the butter fly bandages off today and everything is basically healed. I kept a wet Silver Water gauze on it. The silver really helps with the healing.


----------



## steviep (Feb 25, 2011)

*blade sticks out and right in the middle of an old gangrene scar.*

Dang, you are hard on your skin! Heal soon.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah, this old leg and me have had a long haul of problems. Started with a compound fracture of the right femur in '72, moved on to phlebitis to cellulitis to gangrene in '91. Almost lost it then, but a nurse practitioner saved it and the most amazing part of that experience was it only cost me $87.00 in all with no insurance at the time.

I think I have a double Phd. on this thing. lol


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

then you most be clever than the most …. 

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

This is my leg fifteen years ago, all fine today, some areas with no feeling and I cant run, but i never liked running.
Ohh yes and the other side was the same, I had 43 stitches on each side.
An old Vespa 150cc and oil spill on the road on a rainy morning.
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Mafe, Oil or diesel on the road either wet or dry is bad news. As well as trying to cross a railroad track at a 45* too. 
Looks like they are measuring you for a pin. Do you set off the airport metal detectors? Mine does.

Just a hint, Next time you take a picture of your legs, shave first. lol With all the American Indian genes I have, that is not a problem for me. lol And not one of my girls inherited that. lol

I'm glad you did not damage your brain or hands. We love to see you fertile mind at work and the wonder creations your hands produce. Best wishes, Rand


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Mafe,

That sure looks wicked!

I don't understand how you could have both sides of your leg cut like that…

*What did it?*

I'm sure glad you're OK now!

Sure makes that lil pocket knife to shame doesn't it?


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Joe,
*An old Vespa 150cc and oil spill on the road on a rainy morning.*
Both sides have to be surgically opened to install the Schneider pins in the tibia and fibia.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Rand, I have no idea of what *"An old Vespa 150cc"* is.
If I were to GUESS, it would be a motorcycle… but, I'm not sure.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Joe, more of what we call a motor scooter than a motorcycle. They have been popular in Europe for many years.
I can't get a picture to copy and paste, but google Vespa and you will see what they are.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
Those look like COOL little goodies to play with!
*

Thank you… I still don't see how it could have cut down both sides of his leg like that…

Freak accident…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

what the accident don´t do to damage you ….. you can be sure the Doctors will ….. 

Joe read what Randy wrote 
"Both sides have to be surgically opened to install the Schneider pins in the tibia and fibia"

take care
Dennis


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh! Thank you Dennis… They were purposely cut! I thought the accident did it!

Sorry to be so dense… must be getting old…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

not that old you still look good on your avatar …. )


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Laugh guys.









This is my Vespa.
I bought it when I was 17 and still have it, but did not drive it for the last years after my neck operation (I'm lucky…).

The cut up was due to something they called compartment syndrome, something about the leg swell untill it crush the nerves and I can tell you that hurts. The metal is all out.

Yes that was a killer.
I will try and remember to shave - laugh.









Here my neck before the operation.









And after… Notice the operation was made from the front and all the way back, kind of bwader to think about.
Notice also how I smile even I ended up retired, they said there were a 15 % chance to become paralysed from the neck down, so I was so happy that I was not, and are able to wipe my a.., every thing is relative I guess.

Have a nice weekend,
Mads


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Now how did I know the Vespa was RED! lol Only one seat in my visualization though. lol This is kinda like an airplane landing, Any landing you walk away from is a good one. lol

You are lucky, you could have ended up like this:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










21 years last June 10.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Mads,* thank you for the detail…

Your guardian angel is doing a good job!

*Thank God!*

Looks like a nice little scooter though! If you don't get carried away, etc… LOL

*Rand, O U C H !!*
I know you thanked *God!* Glad you're doing better than THAT now!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Rand - auuuuch!!!! I'm so happy to have you here.
We are extremely lucky!
No doubt about that my friend.

Joe, yes he is a miracle maker, thank you.

Smiles and a auuuch, 
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

And we play with wood!
Jabadabadoooooo.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Joe and Mads, that is not me. That is my oldest son, Sean. He will be 44 next month. He got a massive brain injury on June 10, 1990. He was in college to be an mechanical engineer.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Rand I am so sad, I could better bare that it was you (don't take that wrong).

After I got sick and had to stop working I had a period where life was on top of me, for a while I could see no light, then a wise man said to me 'what do you expect Mads, life is not fair', it stroke me as a hammer and I cried for several days, but after I was more clear - he was right.

Life is not fair, not at all, I know that you had your share of this, with your grand daughter, your son and you, but I see you smiling, I see you keep making every day into a good day, that is a gift my friend something to be proud of, and I think you and I can agree that life is a little miracle every day.

Goodnight,
Mads


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Mads, 
No life is not fair, but at the same time, life is what we make it. And when we see the need to change course, then we must change. 
When I came home from Vietnam, I was determined to raise the toughest, meanest boys on the block. I did a marvelous job of that. Now because of that wrong philosophy, I have a son tied to a bed, fed through a tube and peeing through two tubes and the second in prison, all for being the biggest and baddest on the block.

I hope to get my younger son home in three years, and with out the kick-ass attitude. We have all lost a lot of time together over this attitude I came home with.

I just found out I have another grand son I never knew about. Hopefully by the time Jonathan gets out of prison, we can all be united and try to make up for all these years. We have rebuilt a lot of bridges in the last few years and this gives me hope for the future.

I will make the best of the second chance I am being given. So far things are gong great. Needless to say, I changed all my parenting skills with the second set of boys and I am proud of how things have worked out so far.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

A wonderful warm thought to you my friend, yes every day is a new chance.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I have found that life is like ringing a bell, you can't unring it. You can only learn from your mistakes and go forward.
Love is the key.because it bears all things,believes all things,hopes all things, endures all things.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Rand,

A very touching story… I'm HAPPY for you now… Knowing that you have changed for the good and are making the MOST of the time remaining…

God Bless you.

Yep… You're right… without Love, we just wouldn't be…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

I love that image, a wonderful old bell.

It can be so much out of tune.
Get a new tone when it change in size or get worn.
Hurt when it rings.
Stay silent for a while.
But when we have the curage we can make it ring again.
Others will hear the sound and enjoy the sweetness.

A little ring from me to you,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I love you guy´s …. "life can be so hart on you " and still you all 
bring sunny smiles to the rest of the world just by being who you are 
even though I had my share of set back´s I still wonder why is it that those who
strugle most is also those who bring the sun around …..if they have desided not 
just to sit in a corner being an old knarvorn fart (age doesn´t matter here ) 
I know some of the L J have it a lot worse than me but you all bringing the the smiles with you
and even those who just partisipate with ww stuff ….. 
smile a hell lot better than some O…K…..F… I know of

thank you for being as you are )

take care
Dennis


----------



## johnyjervey (Apr 29, 2012)

you know what, using utility knife to open an envelope is not bad and won't hurt you either unless you are careful enough to handle the knife.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

THAT explains everything. Thank you.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yesterday I cut my hands on melamine at work. I didn't even realize I was bleeding until I looked down at the panel saw and saw some nice red melamine. Cuts on the thumb are the worst, at least it's on the left side of my right thumb.


----------

